# Edwina Shawl - knitted lace



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

My Edwina Shawl pattern is now available here in the Designer Pattern section and may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. The pattern is in PDF format and available as an instant download in my Ravelry store. Here is a direct link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/edwina-shawl

Edwina is a top-down triangular lace shawl with Estonian and traditional European stitch patterns. There are several different sections to the design that flow one into the next, so the shawl is fun and interesting to knit. Edwina was designed to be worked in lace weight yarn, but will also look lovely in fingering weight. The size is easily customizable.

The 10-page Edwina pattern includes my usual big charts, detailed blocking instructions and full written instructions.

BLOCKED SIZE: 72 X 36 in lace weight yarn

NEEDLES: US 3/3.25 - 32 circulars

YARDAGE: 850-900 yards lace weight yarn

The Edwina pattern is one of 4 patterns included as part of my new e-book, _Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls_, available on Ravelry. If you are interested in more details, please PM me.

Thanks for having a look! If you have any questions, please PM me and Ill be glad to help.

Here are some pictures of the design:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

THis is amazingly lovely.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Stunning design....


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Elizabeth was the very first shawl I ever knitted. Since then, I have become addicted to your patterns, making the Holbrook and Ruxton. I think Edwina is going to be next up on my hit parade. Thanks, Dee, for all your beautiful, easy-to-follow patterns.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Another stunning shawl, you have been busy designing


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Oooh lovely


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

You work is just stunning! Beautiful shawl!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah, my lovely Edwina...and my first Dee Design knit...My absolute favorite.


----------



## neneknitter (Jul 31, 2013)

Just purchased the ebook!!!! Beautiful work I have some lace yarn just dying to become one of your beautiful shawls. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

susan heierman said:


> Elizabeth was the very first shawl I ever knitted. Since then, I have become addicted to your patterns, making the Holbrook and Ruxton. I think Edwina is going to be next up on my hit parade. Thanks, Dee, for all your beautiful, easy-to-follow patterns.


You are welcome, and thanks to you for your lovely comments. It's been a pleasure to see your stunning versions of my designs.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Ah, my lovely Edwina...and my first Dee Design knit...My absolute favorite.


Hugs! Nan's lovely purple Edwina is featured on the last page of the individual Edwina pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Amazingly beautiful!


You are very kind. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> THis is amazingly lovely.


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Another stunning shawl, you have been busy designing


Thanks.. that means a lot coming from you! Your designs are amazing, you know how much I admire your mad design skills! Actually, though, these are not brand new designs, but part of my new ebook that I just published.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Oooh lovely


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> You work is just stunning! Beautiful shawl!


Thanks! I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

neneknitter said:


> Just purchased the ebook!!!! Beautiful work I have some lace yarn just dying to become one of your beautiful shawls. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


You are welcome! Thank _you_!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh Dee, I am so in awe of you with your wonderful talent and creativity! I just bought the epatterns of the 4 lace shawls you have on sale for $12.99. I can hardly wait to start one! Which one to choose first??? Thank you for this amazing bargain Dee! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Very delicate. So prettyxx


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

When I get paid again I am going to buy all of your patterns !


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in. (Or at least I am going to try.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't say anything new - great design. I love it 
I can't believe the texture that's evident in the green Edwina despite it being done in a lace weight yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Which one to choose first???


Well, Edwina & Elizabeth are both featured in a new KAL. Why don't you pick one of them & join in 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-209583-1.html


----------



## IslaB44 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

